# Verizon or AT&T Poll



## chesterdawg (Sep 26, 2009)

Please only vote and/or comment if you have experience with either AT&T or Verizon wireless.
I've been with AT&T/Cingular for over 10yrs. My contract is coming due and I'm seriously considering changing to Verizon because I've heard that the reception can be better in the mtns. My main concern is Good coverage/signal in GA then the mtns in the southeast then the east coast in general. Texting, 3G data etc is not a concern I want a good cell phone/provider for phone calls. I know Verizon is a bit higher cost (Why I've always stayed with AT&T) but I'll pay a bit more for better connectivity.
As a note I have good service in GA with AT&T though not so great in the mtns.
Also if with either feel free what you like dislike about the service in general and the phone you have.
Thanks,

Steve


----------



## TBurt (Sep 26, 2009)

I had ATT since back when it was bellsouth until just recently.  Just switched to verizon this summer.  Not sure about in the mountains but  in middle georgia i definitely get a better signal and i get about the same signal when im around monroe or athens.


----------



## knifeman6785 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Happy with AT&T*

I've had a phone with "the now AT&T" since 1993,started with Bellsouth mobility,then Cingular,now AT&T.I've traveled to pretty much the 4 corners of the U.S. and never really had bad signal/service anywhere.It now seems to only be getting stronger as time goes by.I've been with them this long and plan to stay as far as I can tell right now!!!


----------



## Cadcom (Sep 26, 2009)

I have Verizon for personal and ATT at the office. Verizon def. has better coverage across Ga.


----------



## irocz2u (Sep 26, 2009)

verizon   gets out  in the north ga montiens


----------



## contender* (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm close to Ellijay. I've had AT&T since around 99. I switched one time to verizon around 2007 because "I had heard" that their signal was better. HAH!!!! I tried two different phones for a week and couldn't get signal where I had signal with AT&T, so I promptly went back to AT&T. The only place I have found that I have bad signal is in middle GA when you get a good distance away from 75. I have no plan on leaving AT&T anytime soon. Save yourself the trouble and stay with what you have.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 26, 2009)

Cingular/ATT for 5 yrs...Switched to Verizon 1 yrs ago...Lots
better reception in the mountains and remote areas (deer camps).
Buy a good phone...Get a good quality phone...Don't just take the
free phones...Pay a bit more for a good phone, and you will get
better signals...


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 26, 2009)

well  I hate AT&T so my choice is obvious .....I actually have T-mobile .....my wife has Verizon and anywhere we go she has a signal !!!


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Sep 26, 2009)

Verizon without a doubt.  Couldn't tell you how many times I've had to loan a friend my phone because there AT&T phone doesn't pick up.  I  honestly can't think of anywhere Verizon doesn't get a signal, even out in the boonies.


----------



## Lightninrod (Sep 27, 2009)

My VZW Samsung Alias 2 has gotten great reception from mid-state Florida to the western mountains of NC.  Have called from those locations, on the way to and from, and to those locations plus in and around middle GA with no problems.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ive had both....Verizon is better by far!!


----------



## Ryan1980 (Sep 27, 2009)

Verzion I can make a call from anywhere pretty much


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Had AT&no signal when I got my i-phone, dropped the service within 3 months because I kept having dropped calls and no service from Albany to Florida state line. Went to Verizon and haven't had one single problem and great coverage.


----------



## sparkchaser (Sep 27, 2009)

Had Cingular/At&t couple years back switched to Verizon because I live in North Ga. Mtns. and Cingular kept dropping calls worked great. Went hunting in Missouri, my buddies had At&t and I was the only one with service out there, they also switched to Verizon when we got back.


----------



## RoboHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

I've had both Verizon and AT&T for the last 9 yrs +. One is company provided and the other is a personal phone. The first several yrs Cingular/AT&T had , by far, the best overall coverage. But the last few yrs. Verizon has made huge strides in better coverage. 
IMO, each provider provides good coverage now. 90% equal, 10% of the time one phone will have coverage were the other does not.


----------



## Randy (Sep 27, 2009)

I also have both, the I-phone is a great tool if you can get a signal which is rare out side of a city.  I just got a Verizon card for my laptop and I have a personal Verizon phone.  The company phone is AT&T and I can rarely get a signal where I live in the country.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 27, 2009)

i had at&t for a year and a half then switched to verizon. that was three years ago. my wife had t-mobile for a while too. verizon is the only service provider that i could get a signal with where i hunt in illinois. i have never had a problem with verizon. i do agree, make sure you get a quality phone. it does make a huge difference over the free phones.


----------



## hizzoner51 (Sep 27, 2009)

I go all over the country, as well as Canada and Mexico. Verizon does have a few dead spots in N America, but their coverage beats the stew out of AT&T (which is what I had).


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 27, 2009)

I had three phones for four years for my job, Nextel, At&t, Verizon, the only one that worked 100 percent of the time is Verizon and that is all I have now, Thank Goodness! Nextel and At&t did not work 65 percent of the places I was at, and it is from McDonough to Lula and everything in between. Neither worked at all in Hancock county at Hunt Club. With Verizon, the phones have alot to do with good coverage, several people have Motorolas at work and drop alot of calls, I have an LG and never lose calls. And the Motorolas software goes out all the time in the phone those guys have and they are continously having to get them replaced.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Sep 27, 2009)

*...*



chesterdawg said:


> Please only vote and/or comment if you have experience with either AT&T or Verizon wireless.
> I've been with AT&T/Cingular for over 10yrs. My contract is coming due and I'm seriously considering changing to Verizon because I've heard that the reception can be better in the mtns. My main concern is Good coverage/signal in GA then the mtns in the southeast then the east coast in general. Texting, 3G data etc is not a concern I want a good cell phone/provider for phone calls. I know Verizon is a bit higher cost (Why I've always stayed with AT&T) but I'll pay a bit more for better connectivity.
> As a note I have good service in GA with AT&T though not so great in the mtns.
> Also if with either feel free what you like dislike about the service in general and the phone you have.
> ...


 
I was with AirTouch back in the early to mid-90's, then it became Cingular and then AT&T.  Had their service from 1993 through 2009 (August 31 to be exact).  The switch was driven by the lack of 3G coverage at hunting camp as well as more frequently dropping calls on the way to work from Suwanee down to the top end Perimeter.  There were 5 places where I knew for a fact that the call would drop everytime.  Couple that with repeated unsuccessful calls to their customer service about a problem with sending text messages and my wife and I made the switch.

We went with the buy one get one free deal and coupled with the instore rebates we picked up a couple of Blackberry Storms.

Our service plan is the same as we had on AT&T (except the rllver versus family and friends deal and most of the folks we know are on Verizon anyhow) plus upgraded to unlimited Internet and our total monthly cost only went up by $10.

I have had 1 or 2 dropped calls in the last month and I am able to use my wireless modem at camp and it is like sitting at my desk at work as is my wife.

Much better IMHO.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 28, 2009)

Verizon, hands down!


----------



## RSnyder (Sep 28, 2009)

I have one of each.  Verizon is best by far.  AT&T is limited to cities and major roadways (there are still a lot of dead spots).  On customer service, it's even.  They're both bad, but AT&T might be worse.  The only downside is if you travel, AT&T works in pretty much every foreign country.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 28, 2009)

verizon...works in the countriest of country in the midwest...the ATT phones in the bunch borrow mine to call home


----------



## chesterdawg (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your input. I just wanted to be sure before investing in new phones/plan. I'm going with Verizon as I had planned. FWIW great deals can be had on phones and plans if you're a Sams Club member.

Steve


----------



## GAdeadEye (Oct 6, 2009)

I have verizon and wish I had stayed with at&t/cingular , the main reason being the options you have with phones, AT&T is one of the only cell companies that still uses a removable sim card that can be swapped from phone to phone, I was able to have a junk phone for work then swap the sim card to the nice phone. I can't do this with Verizon and have had my phone replaced 5 times in a 6 month period, it's nice to be able to buy any unlocked phone and just slide in your sim card and be good to go, with Verizon you can only purchase phones from them at crazy out of this world prices. Other than that the service and call quality has been pretty good with both.


----------



## Firescooby (Oct 6, 2009)

chesterdawg said:


> Thanks for all your input. I just wanted to be sure before investing in new phones/plan. I'm going with Verizon as I had planned. FWIW great deals can be had on phones and plans if you're a Sams Club member.
> 
> Steve



More info about the Sams Club thing?


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2009)

I switched to Verizon this summer and wished i had done so sooner. I had been with Bellsouth/AT&T for years and just got tired of not having any reception once I got a few miles away from the Interstates. So far Verizon has not let me down anywhere I have traveled.


----------



## chesterdawg (Oct 7, 2009)

Firescooby said:


> More info about the Sams Club thing?




Here 'ya go:
http://www.cellstores.com/template/...=samsclub&pageid=1405 &atg=5220&dimId=1005784

or just go to www.samsclub.com then "electonics" "cell phones"


Steve


----------



## rshunter (Oct 7, 2009)

Verizon without a doubt. We have friends that love ATT because that is what they get free from work. But everytime they need to make a call in GA, N,S,E,or W, they ask for our phones.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Oct 7, 2009)

ive gottin alot better service out of verizon its the only one i will use


----------



## lucky_13 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have Verizon and love it, but I just recently moved to a new house.  Well, my luck being what it is, I get no service with Verizon.  So I have to switch carriers.  With verizon, I got cell service in my treestand in nothern Washington County.  AT&T told me without hesitation that I will not have the luxury to make a call should there be an emergency out in the woods.


----------



## thepipe (Oct 9, 2009)

*Verizon VS ATT*

It is quite simple:

ATT- The reliability of their service applies outside the US (I am dead serious). Their network is widely available worldwide; My wife and I travel a lot for work and their service overseas is the best there is..... Available in 95% of the world.

Verizon - Is just the opposite; there is no better service than theirs, in my opinion, within the US. They also have service overseas but is not as widely available as in the US. Once i was traveling from NY to DC on a train and believe it or not i was able to do a Video conference thru my computer while connected with a verizon Card. On my way back I was on a conference call for about 45 minutes on my Verizon phone; no issues whatsoever.

Needles to say, we have both services )


----------



## hoochfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

im stuck with an AT&T phone right now and all i can say is:


*more bars in more places is the biggest crock of...*


i never have service at my house. evryone with verizon allways has FULL service!


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Oct 15, 2009)

Verizon all the way


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 15, 2009)

Verizon! I'm outdoors a lot so, the wife & I got the GZ-One ,it's shock proof ,& water proof. I'm tough on phones too,already dropped it a couple times on the cement ,no problem ,got knocked off the deck into the pool ,got soaking wet,no problems. Tough phones. Good luck.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 15, 2009)

See http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=425616


----------



## olchevy (Nov 1, 2009)

bow_hunter125 said:


> Verizon without a doubt.  Couldn't tell you how many times I've had to loan a friend my phone because there AT&T phone doesn't pick up.  I  honestly can't think of anywhere Verizon doesn't get a signal, even out in the boonies.



X2 what he said


----------



## olchevy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hut2 said:


> Verizon! I'm outdoors a lot so, the wife & I got the GZ-One ,it's shock proof ,& water proof. I'm tough on phones too,already dropped it a couple times on the cement ,no problem ,got knocked off the deck into the pool ,got soaking wet,no problems. Tough phones. Good luck.



X2  what he said I have the gz one also, and just to test it I leave it in my pocket while swimming, in pools lakes and in the ocean, neaver once had a blip out of it.I have also dropped it a lot too. And the built in flash light is real handy I use it a lot every day in my job.

However I have heard from some people if you use the plug in charging port they will not stay waterproof for long because the seal will wear out, I always just use the charging dock, oh and batery wise mine will last a little over three days, as long as I dont use the flashlight to much.


----------



## pigpen1 (Nov 1, 2009)

chesterdawg said:


> Please only vote and/or comment if you have experience with either AT&T or Verizon wireless.
> I've been with AT&T/Cingular for over 10yrs. My contract is coming due and I'm seriously considering changing to Verizon because I've heard that the reception can be better in the mtns. My main concern is Good coverage/signal in GA then the mtns in the southeast then the east coast in general. Texting, 3G data etc is not a concern I want a good cell phone/provider for phone calls. I know Verizon is a bit higher cost (Why I've always stayed with AT&T) but I'll pay a bit more for better connectivity.
> As a note I have good service in GA with AT&T though not so great in the mtns.
> Also if with either feel free what you like dislike about the service in general and the phone you have.
> ...



 I had ATT for years and switched to Verizon, there is no comparison. I live in the NE Ga mtns and travel the whole state. I have found very few areas with dropped service. I hiked to a waterfall off of Tray Mtn between Helen and Hiwassee last week and had service. Verizon is the best.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Nov 1, 2009)

Switched to Verision several years back, best move ever. Can talk from Wild Cat Creek, Tallula, and Warwoman to W. Central Ga. w/o problem. In fact I can find a signal most places I go  in Georgia & Alabama!


----------



## Blancor (Nov 5, 2009)

I carry both a Verizon and an ATT phone and travel around the country almost every week. I find the Verizon coverage to be much better than the ATT in rural areas.


----------



## cmk07c (Nov 10, 2009)

I have had both of the providers, AT&T does not work in SW GEORGIA ANYWHERE!!!! I stay in the Chatsworth area of N. GA as well and its questionable there as well. Just keep that in mind before switching.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 10, 2009)

I though AT&T bought Verizon ?


----------



## winchester1970 (Nov 11, 2009)

I own 1 att phone and 2 verizon phones. Verizon has the best coverage in the united states. They just do not provide international service if you ever need it. They do offer a rental for international usage that is easy to use. Have used it 2 times with good results, both times were in europe.  Verizon all the way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olcowman (Nov 11, 2009)

Verizon is by far the better coverage in middle georgia. i just switched last year from att. In columbus we were beginning to have trouble just placing a call during peak times if we could find a signal at all. The att stores/service down here is staffed by demons who basically told me "tough" thats what you get. I paid a hefty fee and cancelled and got with verizon for 8 company phones. No longer have to deal with demons either!


----------



## huntingonthefly (Nov 12, 2009)

I've worked in several states thru the years and hunted a lot of places in rural Ga. and VERIZON was by far the best choice. I always had some co-workers and some hunting buddies around to compare the ''others.'' Over all on a median average- VERIZON.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 12, 2009)

Verizon has way better coverage than AT&T, but I just moved to AT&T, because none of Verizon's smart phones were worth a hoot.  I hear the new droid might be, but its too late for me for another 1.8 years.


----------



## hogman3 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Vreizon*

is the best - tried several.


----------



## harley-rider77 (Aug 17, 2010)

I've had AT&T for 10+ years and have full 3G service at home and work. It works great 4 me. One son is in middle GA and AT&T is not so good. Another son is in Columbia SC and AT&T sucks. Location, location, location.


----------



## gr8full2day (Aug 17, 2010)

Had Cingular for 4 years until switching to Verizon...been there for 8 years and very pleased with my service..Granted either way your locale may be better with one that the other...My friends had better service than me with VZ, so I switched.  Some folks have had opposite results...Both prolly charge too much, but hey what ya gonna do-not have a phone?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 18, 2010)

Verizon.


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Aug 18, 2010)

VZ has worked well for me all over Georgia!


----------



## Nitro (Aug 19, 2010)

Verizon for me. All over the U.S. and great service when I am traveling internationally as well.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 20, 2010)

232 Verizon 
39 ATT

Enough said!


----------



## rasputin (Aug 20, 2010)

Sprint; you can roam free on Verizon and depending on your phone, can exclusively use Verizon when available.  Plans tend to be cheaper as well.


----------



## deersled (Aug 22, 2010)

I like verizon. good signal for the most part. Was up on Tallulah river this weekend and....Zero signal.


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 23, 2010)

i cant vote because i have both. when 1 dont work the other will. i like em both. at&t is my personal phone and verizon is my work phone.


----------



## jcountry (Aug 23, 2010)

Any info on Sprint?  I travel a lot-mainly all over the country-not so much to other places in GA.... 

I currently have Verizon, but they are super-expensive, and man-that $70 for voice, data, text unlimited from Sprint sure looks tempting.  Especially since I can get a $25 discount on top of that.

-We are literally talking less than half what I would pay for Verizon-and their customer service is really starting to blow.

-I am thinking about jumping ship-not a chance of going to AT&T, though.


----------



## Depdog747 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have both, Verizon deff has better coverage in the country.  However if you have a Smart Phone (iPhone etc.) ATT in the metro area can not be beat.

Glenn


----------



## Wheels (Aug 26, 2010)

Another vote for Version ! I've had ATT and lost  many calls . Version service is better, especially in remote areas-- I will say that the phone you choose to buy has a great deal to do with your incoming and outgoing call reception.


----------



## rasputin (Aug 26, 2010)

Just make sure your phone can be forced to roam should your Sprint reception be spotty so you can overlap with the Verizon network.  It's worked well for me expecially since I was grandfathered into their old referral program.




jcountry said:


> Any info on Sprint?  I travel a lot-mainly all over the country-not so much to other places in GA....
> 
> I currently have Verizon, but they are super-expensive, and man-that $70 for voice, data, text unlimited from Sprint sure looks tempting.  Especially since I can get a $25 discount on top of that.
> 
> ...


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 26, 2010)

I have had access to Verison and Cingular phones at the same time.  Verison has better coverage.


----------



## outsideman (Aug 26, 2010)

TBurt said:


> I had ATT since back when it was bellsouth until just recently.  Just switched to verizon this summer.  Not sure about in the mountains but  in middle georgia i definitely get a better signal and i get about the same signal when im around monroe or athens.



Same here ,started with a "block" phone ,BellSouth. ,just switched this summer 2 Verizon ,it's better and they don't tell me lies.

 Central Fl.


----------



## specrider (Aug 27, 2010)

I've had both verizon and at&t. My iphone doesn't work newarly as well as my droid did, plus the customer service at verizon wins hands down.


----------



## red27 (Aug 28, 2010)

I travel all over ga hunting.I have AT&T personal phone and Verizon for work.I dont know about Verizon plans but I can use it just about everywhere.AT&T drops out alott down south.


----------



## Dub (Aug 29, 2010)

I went to Verizon from T-Mobile a few years back because they were the only carrier that would reach the woods where I was hunting at the time.

I went to AT&T last year because I wanted the iPhone.  This has been the greatest phone I've ever had.....so many applications....so many cool functions.  The rollover minutes are awesome, too.

AT&T pales in comparison to Verizon on coverage zones, though.  I don't care what their little blue maps show....they just can't hang with verizon.

Were I to do it all over again....I'd have stayed with Verizon and bought a Droid of some type.  Once my contract expires....I may go back.


----------



## mjfortner (Sep 24, 2010)

It depends on your location. I went on a long road trip with a buddy of mine who has verizon, and I have att. His worked when mine did not and mine worked when his did not. In my area att is better, have never had a dropped call. With verizon i would happen every once in a while. I am in ne ga and travel to north carolina a few times a year.


----------



## ScottA (Oct 5, 2010)

I had ATT since it was Bellsouth. I never could get coverage at my deer camp in Jasper County, borderline coverage at my home in Covngton, and dropped calls everywhere. My friends in camp who used Verizon were always able to receive calls. I switched to Verizon (Droid X) two months ago and have coverage wherever I go.

I suggest before you try what I did. I purchased a Verizon prepaid phone for about $25 at WalMart. I used the phone to test for coverage in areas that were important to me. That way you can be sure Verizon will provide the coverage you desire before you switch.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 5, 2010)

*It just depends on your location*

I prefer at&t.  The Iphone is really nice....


----------

